# wixey digital angle cube



## bigkev

I have had the same one for about 9 months now. I hope you have some extra batteries because it seems like every time I try to use it the battery is dead.


----------



## jpatte

It came with an extra luckily, haven't really used enough to kill the battery though


----------



## gfadvm

I love mine and haven't had the battery issues others talk about. Mine lives in a heated shop and I always remember to turn it off so I'm hoping it's a keeper. Batteries shouldn't cost much huh? Probably a WalMart item?


----------



## ajosephg

I have one also, and have found that if you're not going to use it for awhile, it's a good idea to remove the batteries because they will run down even when it is not in use.


----------



## SugarbeatCo

I hear they work great but burn through batteries. I also hear the trick is to pull the little battery tray out just a touch until next use. Just ordered one it gets here tomorrow.


----------



## NormG

Have one for well over a year, love it, does just what it is supposed to do. Obtained while on sale at Woodcraft. I would recommend to anyone.


----------



## Fuzzy

Had one … ate batteries like they were an addiction … it died just out of warranty … Barry refused any help … threw it out … bought a BEALL TILT BOX … never looked back.


----------



## gfadvm

My wife just stole my spare battery for her garage door opener so they must be a fairly common item.


----------



## dakremer

I've had this same one for over a year. Haven't changed the batteries yet!


----------



## rustfever

No shop should be without this great little tool!


----------



## MakerofSawdust

I also had to change the battery every time I used it. I then resorted to removing the battery each time. Other than that, it's been great.


----------



## Eric_Somerville

Anyone verify the accuracy of this?


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Can't verify the accuracy of these because each one may be slightly different and also the heat and humidity effects them. Having said that, I have verified the accuracy of the unit that i have against calibrated squares and it's 100%. the first one i had was always off. I do keep the battery taped to the outside.


----------



## rob2

had one for over two years, very accurate and on first bat. my digital caliper is another story


----------



## TechRedneck

I have one as well, battery lasted about a year. I would keep a few batteries around in case.

They are easy to verify on a good square. Mine was perfect at 90 and 45 degrees. These are also useful to get the bandsaw table dialed in 90 degrees to the blade. I also use it to occasionaly check the miter saw and jointer.


----------



## BilltheDiver

Mine works great. Started with a Beal and had nothing but problems. Took it back to woodcraft and swapped it and I have been totally happy.


----------



## bobasaurus

I have one too and it's great. They take cr2032 batteries, which are cheap and everywhere (order online for the best deals on them… supermarkets rip you off on coin cells). I've only had to replace the battery once in my ~2 years of ownership.


----------



## dustyal

I have this. Plus a depth gauge and a bevel gauge that work on the same principal and use the same size battery. I use them in woodworking set ups to be sure, but also as simple leveling gauge. Very handy when needed. I haven't notice any excessive battery wear out…


----------



## Wolffarmer

I have had one of these of another manufacture for over two years. Have yet to replace the battery. I just wonder how accurate they really are and how much the different makes vary. One thing for sure. They are more accurate than the eye ball usually is. I zero mine every time time I use it, no big problem, just put it on the reference surface and hit one button, done. Of course my table saw is on wheels and my shop floor is rough so even a tiny bit of travel can make a difference.

Randy


----------



## TonyMN

I had one, and like some have mentioned, the batteries were always dead. I took it back to rockler and they exchanged it. Ive had the same one now for about eight months and have yet to change the batteries. Works great.


----------



## PRGDesigns

I purchased the Beall Tilt Box II after reading a review on these type products somewhere and the review pointed out several advantages of the Beall. I was already a fan of Beall's wood threading system so it wasn't a hard decision. The Tilt Box II came out about a year ago and they had a special on them at Lee Valley at the time for $25.00, plus shipping. An excellent product at an unbelievable price! Sold. No issues with batteries to date.


----------



## Ken90712

Have one and love it. Thinking of getting the one for the planner as well.


----------



## Philzoel

Have one. Used a year often. No battery issue but I turn it off when done. Accuracy is great. I checked by putting my combination square on table saw and measuring 45 degree. 45.0 result.

Did drop it to floor and it bounced. combo check after gets 44.9 Seems to still work except magnet moved.

Do the depth and bevel gauges work as good?


----------



## EdwardR

Has anyone bought the new one with the built in level


----------



## RogerM

i have one of these along with the digital protractor, and a planer depth indicator. All perform great, are very accurate, and are reliable. I would recommend these to anyone.


----------



## Velez

I have this, Plus a depth gauge and really love them! no problems with batteries since I purchased 6 months ago.


----------



## Finn

I have had one for 3 years now and I like it. Yes batteries last only about a year for me. I also use it to set the angle on my scroll saw when doing double bevel inlay work, as well as using it to set my table saw blade.


----------



## riverguy

I LOVE these things! First one died just out of warranty. Bought another because like with my GPS, I became totally dependent on it. Second one died again just out of warranty. Turn it on and the numbers just flash all over the map and won't stop. So, it's great while it works, but a bit pricey for as a disposable tool. I have since bought an "iGaging Angle Cube." which works, but is not as consistently accurate as the Wixey, and it has a very annoying habit. When setting a TS blade straight up, the display flops from reading right-side-up to upside-down erratically, making it nearly impossible to take a reading. At least it works for all other angles, but it is not as user friendly as the Wixey unit was. I may just buy another Wixey and hope that the third one is a charm.


----------



## CharlesA

I have on older Craftsman contractors saw, and the built in gauge is pretty worthless. This digital gauge is great, especially for returning it back to 90 after changing the angle. Highly recommend.


----------



## DrTebi

Well, *mine is off*. I have tried all of my squares, one of which is accurate to 0.0018 with 1/4" wide blades. The Wixey showed 90.1 degree after zero'ing it at the other blade side.


----------

